# Don Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto 1979 Cigar Review - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robustu



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Don Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto 1979 Cigar Review - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robustu*

Not a bad stick for the price. I liked this cigar enough that I would buy them again if I were to run across them for a reasonable price. CBid sent...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Cuban Classic Robusto 1979 Cigar Review - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Robustu


----------

